# Two more new additions to the shop



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've added a Jet 6" jointer and a Jet 650cfm dust collector to the shop now. I bought the Jet jointer from a guy on craigslist. His ad said it was barely used and had a mobile base included in the deal. He advertised the package for $500.00. I responded with an offer of $400 hoping to get a better deal. After a couple of emails back and forth I prevailed with my $400 offer. The funny thing is that he'll never miss the other $100... he was the inventor and owns the company that sells Magnetic Poetry (those little words on magnets you see on a lot of refrigerators). An interesting success story in itself, and a really nice guy. 
I got the jointer home and made sure everything was set-up properly, put a coat of paste wax on the tables, and I was ready to make some noise. The jointer worked even better than I was expecting. He wasn't kidding when he said it was barely used either... it was almost new.
I, also, picked up a Jet 650cfm canister style dust collector on my way home from picking up the jointer. I purchased it from ACME Tools. The only one they had in stock was the floor display unit. He said if I wanted that one he would waive the assembly fee that they would normally charge. Long story short... I walked out of the store with the display unit, didn't pay the assembly fee, and got an additional $70 off.
All in all, it was a good day for my shop.

Eric


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Your shop is coming right along, equipment-wise, Eric.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Eric,

Are you having fun posting these pictures while watching the rest of us drool all over ourself? :haha:

You got some nice toys and great space!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob,

I'm just hoping that I can get some guidance on how to use all of this equipment now.

Eric


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Send it to me, I will be glad to provide instructional videos. Yuk yuk,

Great looking jointer Eric. I have had good luck with Jet tools.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Dont you just love them great deals, looking good.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Eric you will soon be, no you already are the envy of over half the folks on the forum. Good show with both. I desperately need to do something regarding dust abatement. Congratulations on the purchases.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats on your recent investments Eric.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats on those wonderful deals.  The best way to learn them tools is too..... wait for it..... make saw dust!!:dance3::lol:


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats some addition!! nice score Eric... but that shop is way to clean better get to makin some chips hahaha


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Eric those are the two items I am waiting to buy next. I am looking at a 6" jointer with a extra long table and a base cabinet like you have purchased. Does it have three blades or two? 

Some of the things I have considered is the ease of tuning the jointer as well as blade sharpening or replacement.

As far as the dust collection system goes I am seriously looking at a 2 HP unit with a 1 micron filter bag : House of Tools - Pioneer 2HP Prem Dust Collector - Dust Collectors - Woodworking Machines Dust Collection Dust CollectorsPioneer/Canwood Machinery Dust Collectors - Item Description

I intend on moving out to an acreage when I retire so I want to have a large enough unit I can "grow into" if you know what I mean :happy:

Did you have any trouble grounding your unit for static charge?

Greta looking shop the floor really does it for me. Zoom zoom! :yes2:

I feel bad showing my shop I feel like a poor peasant with what I have to work in but hell its home for now and I never stop smiling when I am out in my shop.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dan,

The jointer has 3 blades. I think getting the 1 micron bag (or canister) is really important and 2hp should really perform well for you. The dust collector is grounded through the plug.
Trust me Dan... if I would have known 6 years ago when I finished off my shop that I would be woodworking rather than racing, I would have done some things different. But, I love my shop and feel very fortunate to have the space that I have.

Eric


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

How big is your shop? My garage is 20 x 22 and sure fills up quick now that I built my rolling plywood cart which by the way is awesome. My next shop will be 32 x32 with a small seperate room for spraying so dust will not be a problem.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a couple of really great deals Eric Congrats! Shop is looking really good. I am in the market for dust collection next as well. Busy Bee Tools has a special on that I might snap up for my garage.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Busy Bee Tools is my new candy store hehehe I will have to swing by and have a look but for that price hell I might pick one up.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> That's a couple of really great deals Eric Congrats! Shop is looking really good. I am in the market for dust collection next as well. Busy Bee Tools has a special on that I might snap up for my garage.


Have you bought any of Craftex products before? How is the quality and do they stand up to the test of time and constant use?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a couple of small Craftex hand tools and I just bought a 6" Craftex jointer. I am extremely pleased with the jointer. Very quiet, flat table and fence, smooth cuts. So far I can't say anything bad about their products.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool ok I may have to go shopping tommorrow then because the dust is starting to get to me. Right now I am sanding and I saw the downdraft table to that would be handy while I am shanding my wood pieces. Busy Bee Tools Product Detail


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It's going to be tough keeping up with Eric and Dan..lol.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

hehehe no I am all talk when I get in there I have a nervous reaction just before I part with my money and run out in disgrace.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dan, My shop is 32' x 24' and is plenty big for me.
Deb, That looks like a great price for the dust collector and I see it has the 1 micron bag which is really important. Buy it... you won't be disappointed with the extra duct control.

Eric


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

My dust control system works on stuff down to *.001 microns*.

I just have to be patient for gravity to take it to the floor.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Eric and Dan I bought the dust collector from Busy Bee and I am REALLY happy with it. It is very quiet and that's a relief after listening to my shop vac. Excellent suction even with a 15 foot 4 inch hose attached. I still have to do some "rigging" to get it to connect to all the different sized dust ports on all my tools. Right now it's mobile in the garage but I am thinking of mounting it and using a swinging boom to move the hose from machine to machine. My shop is way to crowded to try to pipe things. I already see a huge difference in the dust control. 
Dan if you buy this system it would be very easy to make your own down draft table and just connect it to the dust collector. That's what I am going to do. This little system is ideal for a small shop, and a GREAT price right now. Even if you run piping, a few blast gates will give you all the suction you need. 
Thanks for your advice and motivation guys! This is a terrific addition to my shop!


----------



## Harleybob (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow great looking shop. I am impressed. I can hardly wait to see your first project

Harley Bob


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Deb,

I'm glad that you're happy with your dust collector. Sounds like you really had a need for it too. My dust collector has made a huge difference in my shop. I finally got my new planer wired up for 220v a couple nights ago. I ran several boards through it and you can barely tell it had been run. Every spec of dust and shavings was sucked up by the collector... same with the jointer. No doubt that it was money well spent for both of us.

Eric


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Eric I know what a mess my little 12 inch planer used to make, I can't imagine running yours without dust collection! That's an AWESOME machine!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

kartracer63 said:


> Deb,
> 
> I'm glad that you're happy with your dust collector. Sounds like you really had a need for it too. My dust collector has made a huge difference in my shop. I finally got my new planer wired up for 220v a couple nights ago. I ran several boards through it and you can barely tell it had been run. Every spec of dust and shavings was sucked up by the collector... same with the jointer. No doubt that it was money well spent for both of us.
> 
> Eric


Not sure if you need this but here it is anyways. This is a good guide to help you run ducting and determine what size ducts you need to run based on how many machines you anticipate using.


----------

